# Looking for a new home for my African Pygmy Hedgehog



## Kates2121 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi I'm in the Portsmouth area, Hampshire and I'm looking to re home by APH Wilson. He is 7 months old. Wanting to re home to somebody with previous experience with these little guys please 
He is a gorgeous chocolate pinto. I do not have enough evening time for him unfortunately. Being nocturnal this is the time he is awake and wanting attention.
Please contact me for more information and photos. Many thanks


----------

